# tracking progress



## kmhrm

I have started self-learning the piano from about 6 months ago, with some gaps in between.
The discussion of pieces difficulty, though not entirely comfortable with its aim, is helpful for me to track my progress.(no teacher exists yet )
I have been able this period to learn Bach minuets in G major, G minor, F major. two part inventions no.1 and no.9
now I'm working on Beethoven's seven variations on "God save the king" played the theme and about to finish the first variation. 
How this work's difficulty is compared to the Bach inventions? I'm just trying to know If I am moving forward?
If I find a way to record what I play; I'll be happy to share it with you in the future


----------



## kv466

When you're playing any instrument and really trying to make each note flow more smoothly and learning new pieces, you are always moving forward. Just keep at it and your hands and mind will have no choice but to make it easier and better a little each time. As far as pieces, play what you are comfortable with but keep playing.


----------

